# Contemporary Christian Music



## A2JC4life (Aug 30, 2009)

Not looking to discuss the merits (or lack thereof, depending on how you see it) of CCM, at least in this particular thread. 

I'm wondering if we might start a list of CCM artists with Reformed lyrics. I know that Caedmon's Call had some solid lyrics for a while. (I don't know if they do now or not; I haven't heard any of their newer stuff. I also don't recall if everything was, but I know there were a few standout songs.) All of the songs I really liked were written by Derek Webb, who has since gone solo. Surely there are others, though. Who else?


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 30, 2009)

Hillsong.


Just kidding.

Shane and Shane. Their version of "Before the throne of God above" is awesome.


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 30, 2009)

Steven Curtis Chapman is reformed, but most of his songs don't have much if any doctrinal content. They aren't likely to be objectionable, but they may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 30, 2009)

Indelible Grace.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Sovereign Grace music puts out a lot of good material, as do Keith & Kristyn Getty. Shai Linne is a rapper who is very Reformed in his lyrics (search for his albums Atonement and Storiez).


----------



## A2JC4life (Aug 30, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Steven Curtis Chapman is reformed



Really? I didn't know that. I think we have all of his albums up through about...2000-ish. I don't think we have anything newer than that, though.

Keep the suggestions coming, please. I would like to discover some "new" (to me) artists, and this seemed like a good starting point.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2009)

Shai Linne is really the only Christian music group I listen to. I'm sure there are more reformed Christian singers out there but I don't know them.


----------



## A2JC4life (Aug 30, 2009)

What style of rap is Shai Linne? Newer-style or older-style?


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't know rap really here's an example

[video=youtube;K2r4ujFeuqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2r4ujFeuqk[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 30, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Steven Curtis Chapman is reformed, but most of his songs don't have much if any doctrinal content. They aren't likely to be objectionable, but they may not be what you are looking for.



Really? I had no idea! Different sources on the web say he's PCA. Coolio.



A2JC4life said:


> What style of rap is Shai Linne? Newer-style or older-style?




To make up a style name, I would say Story-telling rap. I don't know if that is old or new though


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2009)

Steven Curtis Chapman, Caedmon's Call, and Jars of Clay are all from PCA.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 30, 2009)

Third Day, Caedmon's Call, Jars of Clay, Derek Webb, Sandra McCracken are all Christian artists that I listen to.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 30, 2009)

There is a singer named BAWB that does an awesome tune about a potluck supper.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 30, 2009)

Vocal Union--not explicitly Reformed, but I've only heard one song that seemed to have non-Reformed theology(and that seemed to be an allusion to the negro spirituals of days past). They bill themselves as "progressive a cappela". They sing contemporary style, but without any instruments other than their voices(which they use to great effect--including vocal percussion. )


----------



## cbryant (Aug 30, 2009)

There is a British band called Iona not real big in the states because they are not marketed heavily by "Christian" record companies. Also, their songs tend to be long but lyrically there right on (In my humble opinion).

Someone else worth listening to is Neal Morse. He was the lead singer/songwriter of the band Spock's Beard before he became a Christian, since then he's left Spock's Beard and went solo. Again he is in the progressive genre and his songs have a tendency to be long (10 min - 20 min). This is another example of the "Christian" record companies shying away from talented musicians but I'll quit


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 31, 2009)

Richard King said:


> There is a singer named BAWB that does an awesome tune about a potluck supper.



I've heard the same rumor


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 31, 2009)

BAWB who?


----------



## strangecharm (Aug 31, 2009)

Shai Linne, Lecrae and the 116 Clique (named for Romans 1:16) are doctrinally sound rappers. I would say that they are heavily influenced by crunk (the word shows up in their lyrics, and a lot of the members are from the south). 

The beats are simple, the wordplay is intricate, and the theology is dead on.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey! That's why Shai mentions 116 in one of his songs! I was trying to figure out what 116 meant! LOL!

-----Added 8/31/2009 at 01:01:20 EST-----

I'll have to check Lecrae and the 116 Clique out


----------



## Grymir (Aug 31, 2009)

Stryper?


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 31, 2009)

Madcow said:


> I'll have to check Lecrae and the 116 Clique out



 Oh noez, you haven't checked out Lecrae? He's so good! Check out Flame too. Both of those guys are fantastic.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Aug 31, 2009)

i am addicted to the "atonement" by brother Shai
first time i heard it it made me weep

-----Added 8/31/2009 at 06:22:29 EST-----

Neal Morse denies the Trinity, though i do like his music


----------



## Bald_Brother (Sep 25, 2009)

*Waterdeep*

So, just today on a different board someone asked "What's on your iPod?"

One of the responders linked to a song that reminded musically of a band I listened to in college from Kansas City called Waterdeep. 

Now, I must admit that I haven't listened to them in years and really can't speak to whether or not they spend alot of time on doctrinal themes. But they are really good. The bands founder grew up Presbyterian, but I can't find any info on where he is now, though there is no doubt that this is a Christian Band.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone listen to Michael Card anymore? His music is bibically-based. Also Stuart Townend does some contemporary Christian music along with the hymns he writes. 

David Ward (reformedpraise.org) has written a few songs in CCM style, and all of his stuff is solid.

-----Added 9/25/2009 at 09:25:30 EST-----

Another artist I really like whose music is pretty solid is Graham Kendrick. I haven't heard much of his music lately, but some of his from around 1999-2000 is very good.


----------



## coramdeo (Sep 25, 2009)

*Matthew Smith*

I really like Matthew Smith. He takes Old Hymns and makes them sound contemporary. His rendition of "My Lord I Did Not Choose You" is my fav reformed song. You can sample at Welcome To MatthewSmith.us
I think he is associate with Indelible Grace also.


----------



## Andres (Sep 25, 2009)

tlharvey7 said:


> Neal Morse denies the Trinity, though i do like his music



I don't really know why, but this made me lol.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

I would also recommend Indelible Grace and Matthew Smith. Indelible Grace does a lot of hymns in contemporary style, and they are incredible. Then, of course, there's always Jars of Clay.


----------



## ubermadchen (Sep 25, 2009)

Andrew Peterson, Andrew Peterson, Andrew Peterson! 

I'm a fan.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Sep 25, 2009)

Aaron Shust is actually PCA as far as I know
My Savior, My God is one song that he arranged whose lyrics come out of a song in the Trinity Hymnal called "I am not skilled to understand"
It's a great, reformed song!


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Sep 25, 2009)

He's not necessarily Reformed but I love the music of Fernando Ortega.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 25, 2009)

Marty Goetz is a messianic guy who used to do all scripture set to music, mostly psalms. Throws in the occasional hebrew lyrics. Hard to get better lyrics than the bible. This was my favorite CD:

Marty Goetz - View Product : <b>THE LOVE OF GOD</b>/Buy Any 3 CD's Get 1 CD Free

I posted a question here not long ago asking for bible memory songs and got some links you might like to look at:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f107/kn...-w-sign-language-cd-bible-memory-songs-51912/ 

I am not an EP person, and I like hymns and modern songs just fine, but I think it is just great when artists set scripture to music. It helps us do bible memory and it honors God's word.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't listen to CCM because it is silly, trite, and usually has less than 100% totally Confessional theology manifest in the lyrics.

So I stay away from CCM and listen to the likes of Ozzy, Metallica, AC/DC, Rob Zombie, just to name a few.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob Dylan

Saved:

"I was blinded by the devil,
Born already ruined,
Stone-cold dead
As I stepped out of the womb.
By His grace I have been touched,
By His word I have been healed,
By His hand I've been delivered,
By His spirit I've been sealed.

I've been saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved,
Saved,
And I'm so glad.
Yes, I'm so glad,
I'm so glad,
So glad,
I want to thank You, Lord,
I just want to thank You, Lord,
Thank You, Lord.

By His truth I can be upright,
By His strength I do endure,
By His power I've been lifted,
In His love I am secure.
He bought me with a price,
Freed me from the pit,
Full of emptiness and wrath
And the fire that burns in it.

I've been saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved,
Saved,
And I'm so glad.
Yes, I'm so glad,
I'm so glad,
So glad,
I want to thank You, Lord,
I just want to thank You, Lord,
Thank You, Lord.

Nobody to rescue me,
Nobody would dare,
I was going down for the last time,
But by His mercy I've been spared.
Not by works,
But by faith in Him who called,
For so long I've been hindered,
For so long I've been stalled.

I've been saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved
By the blood of the lamb,
Saved,
Saved,
And I'm so glad.
Yes, I'm so glad, I'm so glad,
So glad, I want to thank You, Lord,
I just want to thank You, Lord,
Thank You, Lord."


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't listen to CCM because it is silly, trite, and usually has less than 100% totally Confessional theology manifest in the lyrics.
> 
> So I stay away from CCM and listen to the likes of Ozzy, Metallica, AC/DC, Rob Zombie, just to name a few.





Same here....!


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 26, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> BAWB who?




The group that sung the song Missions Trip to Mexico? Maybe...

By the way, what about Casting Crowns and Chris Tomlin? I'm not sure if they are Reformed, but most of the lyrics are solid.

-----Added 9/26/2009 at 01:30:15 EST-----



Grymir said:


> Stryper?



That band had a nice sound, albeit crazy hair....
I'm not quiet sure about their arguably "greatest hit" though...probably best not to sing it in mixed company, but the idea behind it is alright, I guess...


----------



## Gloria (Sep 26, 2009)

A2JC4life said:


> Not looking to discuss the merits (or lack thereof, depending on how you see it) of CCM, at least in this particular thread.
> 
> I'm wondering if we might start a list of CCM artists with Reformed lyrics. I know that Caedmon's Call had some solid lyrics for a while. (I don't know if they do now or not; I haven't heard any of their newer stuff. I also don't recall if everything was, but I know there were a few standout songs.) All of the songs I really liked were written by Derek Webb, who has since gone solo. Surely there are others, though. Who else?



Have you tried Indelible Grace?


----------



## dgordonwood (Sep 26, 2009)

Nathan Clark George has done some very nice arrangements of hymns. Also, Red Mountain Music has some nice music.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 26, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Hey! That's why Shai mentions 116 in one of his songs! I was trying to figure out what 116 meant! LOL!
> 
> -----Added 8/31/2009 at 01:01:20 EST-----
> 
> I'll have to check Lecrae and the 116 Clique out



lol


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 28, 2009)

> Steven Curtis Chapman, Caedmon's Call, and Jars of Clay are all from PCA.



That's odd. Caedmaon's call came out of second baptist in houston.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 29, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't listen to CCM because it is silly, trite, and usually has less than 100% totally Confessional theology manifest in the lyrics.
> 
> So I stay away from CCM and listen to the likes of Ozzy, Metallica, AC/DC, Rob Zombie, just to name a few.



Here, here! Yep, 98% of CCM is garbage. I enjoy secular music from classical all the way to heavy metal.


----------



## youthevang (Sep 29, 2009)

I listen to some of Starfield's worship songs. I don't think that they are reformed, but their lyrics are spot on.


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 29, 2009)

I know of Praise bands that seem reformed, Jars of Clay, Third day, and while Chris Tomlin may not be reformed he preaches about Gods' glory in his songs and that gets an A+ in my grade book. 

CCM is not designed to be let me learn about Gods word, it is sung for emotional reasons and often times is ones prayer. I can sit and listen to CCM and enjoy it and at times worship God though it. 

For me, its a bit too soft. I lean to the likes of Skillet, Pillar, Kutless, a little bit of Stryper, TFK. Really not doctrine singers, but good music. 

If you want doctrine in your songs, go to a Hymn church. 

Personally I'm a country boy, and want more Christian Southern Rock, and Country. Reformed lyrics would be great.


----------

